# Die Ryobi Dyna-Fight Klasse oder die Innovation, die sich nicht Durchsetzte



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2021)

*Die Ryobi Dyna-Fight Klasse*

Diese Rollen wurden in drei Größen produziert, als 1000, 2000 und 3000er.

Unter der Patent-Marke 73219252 wurde am 11 Juni 1979 für den Namen Dyna-Fight in Amerika das Patent erteilt. Die gleichen Rollen wurden von Ryobi etwas später dann als Dyna Fight Gold angeboten, wo dann der Bügel, das Wappen auf den Seiten, die Beschriftung und die Spule vergoldet waren.

Das neue an dieser Rollenserie ist ihre innovative Art für das neue Sportfischen, die in jenen Jahren für die neue Generation des Angelns entwickelt wurden. ( toller Werbetext)

Tatsächlich ist bei dieser Rollenserie vieles anders als bei den normalen Stationärrollen, die Spule dreht sich nicht beim Bremsen, die Bremse wirkt auf den Rotor und wird über ein Einstellrad an der Kurbel betätigt. Dadurch sollte die Verdrallung oder Perückenbildung ausgeschlossen werden.

Das Schnurlaufröllchen bestand aus Keramik und wurde in einer langlebigen Harzbuchse geführt.




Die Spulen besitzen eine Schnelllösevorrichtung




Die Bremskraft wird über mehrere Stirnräder vom Rotor auf die Bremse übertragen. Zusätzlich kann die Bremse betätigt werden, ohne die Hand von der Kurbel zu nehmen. Die Bremsverstellung erfolg dabei übert einen Drehknopf an der Kurbelachse.



Leider hat sich dieses Bremssystem nicht durchgesetzt, es war einfach zu innovativ. Die Angler mochten den sich rückwärts drehenden Rotor nicht. Ihr Getriebe würde ich als excellent bezeichnen, dazu dann noch das Ganzmetallgehäuse

In einer amerikanischen Zeitschrift wird sie im Februar 1980 als Neuheit vorgestellt, und im April 1982 wird sie dort ebenfalls als Dyna-Fight Gold mit einer großen Anzeige beworben. Ab wann sie tatsächlich verkauft wurde, es wird sich um das Jahr 1979 handeln, aber das Internet gibt da vieles her, von 1978 bis 1980 ist alles vertreten.

Das nächste technische Schnäppchen ist die verstellbare Bügelspannung der 3000er-Rolle, diese ist mit einer Schraube unter dem Schnurlaufröllchenhalter in drei Stellungen einstellbar.



Auch ist der Bügelumschlag manuel oder automatisch möglich.

Und die Kurbelfeststellung ist bei diesen Rollen auch mit einem etwas anderem System gewährleistet worden, die Schraube auf der Kurbel drückt sich konisch auf den Stummel der Kurbelhalterung und sorgt so für den Halt der Kurbel.



Es wurde ein Jahr Garantie gewährt.

*Dyna Fight 1000 *





Schnurfassung: 
190 mtr – 0,20 mm

120 mtr - 0,25 mm

90 mtr – 0,30 mm

Gewicht: 290 Gramm mit Schnur

Kugellager: 2 Ball Bearings

Übersetzung: 5,2 : 1

*Dyna Fight 2000 





*

Schnurfassung:
200 mtr - 0,25 mm

120 mtr - 0,30 mm

90 mtr - 0,35 mm

Gewicht: 315 Gramm mit Schnur

Kugellager: 2 Ball Bearings

Übersetzung: 5,2 : 1

*Dyna Fight 3000 




*


Einsatz: Mittleres und schweres Süßwasser und leichtes Salzwasser-Fischen

Schnurfassung: 
190 mtr – 0,30 mm

130 mtr – 0,35 mm

100 mtr – 0,40 mm

Mit Spuleneinlage

220 mtr – 0,25 mm

140 mtr – 0,30 mm

100 mtr – 0,35 mm

Gewicht: 385 Gramm mit Schnur

Kugellager: 2 Ball Bearings

Übersetzung: 4,2 : 1



Hier die drei Rollen im Größenvergleich


----------



## eiszeit (2. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Unter der Patent-Marke 73219252 wurde am 11 Juni 1979 für den Namen Dyna-Fight in Amerika das Patent erteilt. Die gleichen Rollen wurden von Ryobi etwas später dann als Dyna Fight Gold angeboten, wo dann der Bügel, das Wappen auf den Seiten, die Beschriftung und die Spule vergoldet waren.
> 
> 
> In einer amerikanischen Zeitschrift wird sie im Februar 1980 als Neuheit vorgestellt, und im April 1982 wird sie dort ebenfalls als Dyna-Fight Gold mit einer großen Anzeige beworben. Ab wann sie tatsächlich verkauft wurde, es wird sich um das Jahr 1979 handeln, aber das Internet gibt da vieles her, von 1978 bis 1980 ist alles vertreten.



Sehr schöne Vorstellung 

Kleine Ergänzung, wenn ich darf:

Erstmals in Deutschland wurde die Ryobi 3000 auf der Spoga zu Köln im Jahr 1978 vorgestellt. Ab 1979 war sie
dann im Cormoran-Katalog von 1979.
1980 kamen dann (bei Cormoran) die Modelle Ryobi 1000 und 2000 hinzu, ebenso die vergoldeten Modelle 1000 G, 2000 G und 3000 G.
Der Preisunterschied von den normalen Modellen zu den vergoldeten lag bei um die 40 DM.


----------



## ragbar (2. Juli 2021)

Traumrolle meiner Jugend-leider außerhalb Taschengeldreichweite.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Traumrolle meiner Jugend-leider außerhalb Taschengeldreichweite.



Und? Auftrag erkannt?
Noch mehr Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geht ja wohl nicht mehr. 

Heute dürfte die Rolle in dein Taschengeldbudget passen und für eine geschmeidig laufende Ryobi ist es schließlich nie zu spät.
Das alte Zeug ist, abgesehen vielleicht vom Gewicht, qualitativ sicherlich auch um Längen besser als der neue Kram.

Was mir besonders gut gefällt, damals hat man sich noch getraut solche eigenständigen Innovationen auf den Markt zu bringen, trotz der Gefahr eines Flops.
Heute in Zeiten von Pure Fishing & Co. da gibt es gefühlt nur noch Einheitsbrei. Hauptsache sichere Gewinne winken, bloß keine Risiken eingehen.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Die Ryobi Dyna-Fight Klasse*
> 
> Diese Rollen wurden in drei Größen produziert, als 1000, 2000 und 3000er.
> 
> ...


Eine tolle, ausführliche Rollenvorstellung, vielen Dank dafür lieber Hecht100+


----------



## Peter117 (2. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank, lieber Hecht100+ das war meine Investition von meinem ersten Ausbildungssalär.
Ich hab' da gern mit gefischt und kam auch gut damit klar.
Aber mein Hamburger Tackledealer zu der Zeit hat mich immer gut mit Innovationen versorgt (um nicht zu sagen: Das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen... )
Ersetzt wurde die Dynafight 3000 dann nach ein paar Jahren durch die Shakespeare Whisker Titan.
Dann kam noch eine Cormoran mit einer Übersetzung von ca. 1:3,5 - die taugte gar nix - da weiß ich auch gar nicht mehr, wie die heißt.
Ab Ende der 80er bin ich dann für lange Zeit bei der SS1600 Tournament hängen geblieben...
Ach ja - schön war's...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2021)

So ganz neu und innovativ war dieses System der Rotorbremse eigentlich gar nicht.
Es war es lediglich für die westliche Anglerwelt, nicht jedoch für Mutterland Japan. 
Dort gab es ähnliche Systeme bereits Anfang der 70er von Olympic und auch von Daiwa, diese Modelle haben aber nie außerhalb von Japan die Märkte betreten.


----------



## ragbar (6. Juli 2021)

Also hing da Good old Europe schon hinterher?


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2021)

Ich kenne dieses Bremssytem (Seitenbremse) von den ABU Kapselrollen und dies bereits von der Abumatic 60 (1957/58). 
Zusätzlich gab es da noch die Synchro- und später auch die Synchro-Gleit-Bremse (500er Serie).
Ebenso das System der lautlosen Rücklaufsperre.
Vom Patentschutz für das Bremssystem (ausgenommen Synchro) würde das auch so hinhauen, 1958-1978.

Noch erwähnenswert, zur *Dyna-Figth Serie* gab es von Ryobi im gleichen Zeitrahmen die *Dyna-Fisch Serie*.
Das waren zwei Kapselrollen, die 100B (Ball Bearing) und die 10B.

Leg mal zwei Fotos bei:


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Juli 2021)

Von der Bremse und der Beschreibung könnte diese Ryobi 200 auch dazu gehören, leider kann ich kein Bild einstellen aber den Link dazu:









						Ryobi 200 Spinning Reel No Line Twist Handle Drag | #110255299
					

Ryobi 200 Spinning Reel No Line Twist Handle Drag Album Album Album Album Album Ryobi 200 Spinning Reel No Line Twist Handle Drag is in great shape and works fine. Shows only light use with a few ligh




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2022)

ähnliches baut man heute auch noch: ( bitte vorab setzen)








						Shimano Bb-X Technium Sut Bremse Typ C 3000 Dxg S Links Rolle Fischen Japan #ey1  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Shimano Bb-X Technium Sut Bremse Typ C 3000 Dxg S Links Rolle Fischen Japan #ey1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




das hat aber nix mit Rückwärtskurbeln zu tun


----------

